# Cheap feed for goats



## GoatRancher11 (Nov 8, 2011)

Guys,

Thought I would share and I bet many of you already do this.  I've been feeding my goats a bunch of acorns trying to delay them eating on the rye, oats and winter wheat just a little bit longer.  If you have oak trees around where you live at, start raking.  They love 'em!  I've got my neighbors raking them up for me now.  They're high in protein and they like them as much as they do corn.  

I'm putting some out about every 3-5 days now.  But remember that after that first real hard freeze after a rain, they will be rotted SO if you rake them, keep them dry and out of the weather.

Just thought I would share.  You don't have to buy them in the store which is a huge plus!  Good luck to all!

Rancher11


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 8, 2011)

Where do you live.  My goats love acorns.  SO do I.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2011)

I would be careful feeding acorns to goats. They can be toxic in large amounts. Most goats love them so will pig out when they get them. I would also make sure they have other food sources like hay or pasture.

Donna


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 24 goats so the amount of acorn intake for them would have to be substanstial for it to cause any damage if any and I have NEVER heard of acorns causing damage.  Very doubtful I have reached that level or will reach that level.  I recommend this to anyone.  Anything in moderation whether for a goat, human, etc is fine I'm sure.  If I eat McDonald's twice a day for 3 years straight, I'm probably going to be obese, it's just natural.  They are getting this supplement on an occasional basis so it is not a daily thing.  They have plenty of woods to browse (which they prefer), pasture to graze and they also have plenty of hay as an option.  They are definitely not deprived.

Honestly, I believe these "toxicity plant lists for goats" are somewhat bogus.  Definitely, I think some things like mountain laurel, etc, can be toxic but some things on those lists are ridiculous.  I've seen my goats eat some of it and they are fine.  I think there should be an asterisk somewhere which says "if consumed in large amounts OR if this is all goats have access to" on these lists.  Believe it or not, goats are purty smart, they know what's bad and what's not.  If they don't prefer it, they most of the time won't eat it.  It's better for them to have a buffett of stuff to eat so they don't become bored, that's the main thing it appears to me.

And really, a goat is a short legged domesticated deer.  Deer crave acorns because they are high in protein.  Goats are probably the same way I would assume.  The more protein for them, the better, especially as the winter months come along.  I just wish I had large oak trees out there on that portion of the property.  If I did, I wouldn't have to rake so many of them myself.

Certainly wasn't trying to go on a tangent BUT I think having livestock is probably like having children.  Everyone is going to raise their kids (no pun intended) the way they prefer although others will have their input.  Whether you take that advice from them or not, is up to you.  Had some lady tell us the one time "well, the pediatrician says do this".................well, maybe I don't care what the pediatrician says, I'll do it my way.  I'm not saying you should or shouldn't give your goats acorns.  All I was doing was pointing out what seems to be working for me and I can see some happy goats and they seem to be quite content while they are eating.  Thought I would share it, that's all.

We live in North Carolina.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna,

I just noticed you have boers.  I have Kiko goats so I think our goats probably would be a little different in what they can handle in whatever amount.  They're just different types of goats really, all the way around.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 9, 2011)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I've been feeding my goats a bunch of acorns trying to delay them eating on the rye, oats and winter wheat just a little bit longer.
> 
> Rancher11


Rancher,

I was going by your statement above. It says you're feeding a *bunch* of acorns.
Acorns in large amounts will cause abortion. Especially in drought conditions when other food sources are not available. It doesn't matter if it's a Boer or Kiko.

Donna


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Nov 10, 2011)

You are right Renegade, I did say "bunch".  I guess I got excited.  It isn't too many at one time.  Good point.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 10, 2011)

No problem Rancher.
I just wanted to make sure someone else didn't read it and think they could go out and actually feed a bunch of acorns.

Donna


----------



## ttclan (Nov 24, 2011)

I know that this is a bit off topic, but since you referred to the toxic list...I keep finding lists that contradiction each other. Is there a reliable source for the toxic plants? I probably should start a new topic on this or weed through all the others and see if this has been discussed somewhere.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I go to a local cattle dairy farmer and buy big plastic 55 gallon drum full of feed for $30 to $50 depending on the time of yr. Its a mix of cereals and other human grain foods that fell on the floor or was mixed wrong. My last batch has a lot of cheerios, fruit loops and nuts in it.


----------



## CPT Bluegrass (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought goats could and would eat just about anything.  I was planning on letting mine (future goats) clear off a couple of acres of land for me that had grown very very weedy.  Do they really need other supplementation foods?  Or just in winter time?


----------



## CPT Bluegrass (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought goats could and would eat just about anything.  I was planning on letting mine (future goats) clear off a couple of acres of land for me that had grown very very weedy.  Do they really need other supplementation foods?  Or just in winter time?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 28, 2011)

Some goats do fine on browse alone in spring / summer / fall....but once a plant has frozen / thawed / frozen a few times, it loses much of it's nutritional value.
Most producers I know offer goats some form of forage in winter.
Bred / lactating does and kids can use extra supplementation (even if it's just good alfalfa hay).
If you're in a mineral deficient area (and most areas lack something), they need a good loose goat mineral to stay healthy.  Not blocks, not cow mineral.  
Goats lacking different things - like copper, selenium, etc - tend to have weaker immune systems, have kidding problems, and overall aren't as 'thrifty' as a goat who is offered free choice mineral...they 'get what they need' from the mineral.

And then there are, just like in people, some goats who are prone to skinny or fat.


----------

